# Pontiac, Illinois bike show 7-17-11



## Aerocycle36 (Jul 11, 2011)

Does anyone have any info on this show?


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 11, 2011)

Only about 2.5 hours from me, and I bet it's a little cooler there than here....
Ya I'd like to know the info on it too, 'specially since Pana was cancelled


----------



## chucksoldbikes (Jul 12, 2011)

talewinds i am in illinois   also   arcola  here   chucksoldbikesi    buy sell and trade  bikes    and have a  bike  shop   what u  got   or  cpcsps@yahoo.com


----------



## Talewinds (Jul 13, 2011)

Just found this......
http://www.classicpony.com/Showz_Cruisez/Flyers/7-17-11 Pontiac.jpg


----------



## bricycle (Jul 20, 2011)

Any pics of the show??


----------

